# Prayer Request For Countrygirl And Husband



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
Countrygirl (Dina) and I usually chat on Yahoo at least twice/week, and e-mail back/forth on a regular basis. Hadn't heard from her in a while, so I wrote her to ask what was going on. Here's the reply I got:

To everyone

On Saturday Tom and I were returning from our yearly bowhunting trip to Missouri and stopped for the night in Paducah, KY. As we retired for the night...Tom went into cardiac arrest...I got rescue enroute and he spent the next 3 days in the hospital. We are in a motel and will go home tomorrow. He will have his aortic valve replaced soon after we return home. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. I have a back log of over 300 emails to read eventually...be kind...don't email me...and please do not call our cell phones. Between my mom's death and this the phone bill will be horrendous. Thanks, Dina

Please honor her request not to call her cell phone or e-mail her. I knew she had lost her mom about 3 weeks ago, and had a lot going on right after that time, and now this has happened to her husband.

Please send up some special prayers for her and Tom. I will contact her at home in a few days and keep you guys informed as to what's happening, to prevent her from getting gobs of phone calls.

Thanks!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dina and Tom made it home last night, and will make an appointment today. Just an update. Please keep them in your prayers. They are both very tired and have a lot ahead of them.
Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Darlene,

Thanks for the info. What a rough time they are going through. There are two bright spots in this, The medics were able to get Tom's heart going again, so he is alive, and you are being a wonderful friend to them.

Please convey our prayers for a speedy recovery for Tom. I pray that the surgery will be soon, and that his recovery will be even smoother than anyone expects. Will pray too for Dina to be at peace during what could be a very stressful time.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers are with them. Here's hoping a speedy recovery and that things will go right for awhile.

Mike, Sherry, and Erica


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I will also keep them in my prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

gosh, this forum family sure has been busy lately with prayers and well wishes for so many! it sure is nice to know what each of us has waiting here in the time of need.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Dina- Our prayers go out from Alaska to Tom. We pray that through GOD's supernatural healing that Tom is healed in Jesus name! We are believing that the doctors will be amazed at how GOD heals his children.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Dina,

If you get a chance to read this, please know that you and Tom are in our thoughts and prayers...

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your mom, my deepest sympathies to you and your family.
Take good care of yourself and please check in with us when you are feeling up to it.

**Hugs**


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

My wife went into the hospital one year ago this Saturday. She is doing well now, one year later. My request for prayers online were met with overwhelming results. I will put Tom on my prayer list for healing as well as Dina for the strength to get through this time. I know what it is like and I also know we have an all powerful God to help us through our trying times.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Got an e-mail from Dina, last night, that her husband had aortic valve replacement done yesterday. Please continue to keep her and Tom in your prayers!
Thank you!
Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Dina & Tom you are in my thoughts & prayers. Dina take care of yourself & stay healthy & strong during this stressful ordeal & always. Best of luck to you & your family in this time of crisis.

Tami


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Heard from Dina, again. She said her husband, Tom, is doing okay, just having a lot of pain post-op. He should be able to come home by Thanksgiving Day, hopefully. Please continue to keep them in your prayers!
Darlene


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Keeping them in our prayers.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's hoping that they have a very good and probably very thankful, Thanksgiving at home. And they too are on our list for thoughts and prayers.

Tell them hello from us and hope that things will be back to normal for them soon.
Carl


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Prayers are going out! Have a safe and relaxing Thanksgiving. Take care !


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I just got off the phone from Dina. Tom's doing okay, after they replaced his aortic valve with a mechanical one. He's in great physical condition (retired police officer) other than that, and the doctors said they didn't know how he was alive with the condition of the aortic valve they removed. They're not sure what kind of restrictions he'll have, yet, and she's not able to work, right now, due to all that's going on.
I think it's Tom's sister and her husband were up there staying nearby (in Missouri, where Tom had the cardiac arrest), and while they were there, the bro-in-law was found to be very ill, having gone to the ER twice on the trip, complaining of being very cold, even with heat on and extra clothing. He was admitted to the hospital, as well, and has a severe infection in the blood (sepsis) and had severe infection in his abdominal cavity and ended up with a colostomy, and remains in ICU.
Sunday morning, Tom's mother was on the way to Mass, and had a black-out (she's 87) and, luckily, she didn't wreck. She is in another hospital and they found a spot on her lungs.
Luckily, Dina has great support, as her husband was one of the most highly decorated officers in Jacksonville during his career. She also has a brother, and two children that live there, as well as Tom's family.
She sounded very tired (understandably so), so I'm asking that you guys please keep those prayers going for her!! I've kept her abreast of the posts made on the sight. She doesn't have time, right now, to thank everyone herself, but she did send a big heart-felt "THANK YOU" via me!!
One good thing from the trip from you-know-where........Dina's an avid archer, and she bagged THREE deer in Missouri and was able to keep it on dry ice to make it home with it!








Darlene


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

a little late from us here in Florida...our prayers are flowing their way...


----------

